# Microsoft Windows CE .NET 4.2 Emulation Edition: Apr 25



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Microsoft Windows CE .NET just got smarter and faster! With the release of Windows CE .NET 4.2 Emulation Edition, a minor update to Windows CE .NET Emulation Edition, you can design and prototype platforms and applications for Windows CE .NET using a Microsoft Windows 2000 or Windows XP Professional workstation without additional hardware investments.

Notes:

Developers who want to target specific supported microprocessors or hardware development platforms should instead order the Microsoft Windows CE .NET Evaluation Version.
To benchmark Windows CE .NET, or evaluate all features of the product, you should target a physical hardware device using the Evaluation Kit or Full product version. The Emulator does not support all hardware, nor does it reflect the true performance of a device based on Windows CE .NET.

Product Features:

Platform Builder for Windows CE .NET 4.2
Emulation Board Support Package (BSP) Support (including retail and debug binaries)
Latest Emulator Technology (including Virtual Switch Networking support, faster performance, drive mapping support, and Optomized DMA support)
Shared Source for Windows CE .NET 4.2 Source Code (including integrated Source Browsing and the CE Test Kit Source)
Software Development Kit

What Can You Do with the Emulation Edition?

Windows CE .NET offers powerful new features that enable developers to rapidly prototype smart mobile devices. For those that are interested in evaluating Windows CE .NET 4.2 and either don't have hardware yet or wish to invest in it, the Emulation Edition offers an easy alternative. You can use the Emulation Edition to do the following:

New Platform Wizard: The new Platform Wizard enables the user to quickly and easily create a new platform based on the type of device being built, and provides a foundation for starting your device design.
Latest Browser Technologies: Delivers an industry-leading Internet experience with customizable Internet Explorer technologies.
Application Testing: Enables application developers to prototype and test their applications without physical hardware.
Skinning Engine: Enables developers to create custom skins that work with emulation technology to provide the look and feel of a real hardware device. Version 4.2 now includes updated skins to utilize.
Hardware Emulation: Adds support for Network, Audio, Parallel, Serial and other devices within the emulator. Version 4.2 adds support for virtual switch networking, and faster performance, drive mapping, and Optimized DMA Channel support to emulate non-supported hardware easier.
Shared Source for Windows CE .NET 4.2: The Emulation Edition includes expanded source files you can use to reference and debug your platform. These sources are covered under the Shared Source License for Windows CE .NET , so you can make modifications to the code for use in your debugging and other non-commercial purposes. Version 4.2 makes it even easier to work with Shared Source by making it more discoverable in Platform Builder, and the ability to build and restore modified shared source code from within the IDE. Souce for for the Windows CE Test Kit is also now included!

Support
While Technical Support is not provided for the Microsoft® Windows® CE .NET 4.2, Emulation Edition, there are a variety of places to learn more and ask questions:

Microsoft Knowledge Base Articles: Search the library of technical articles focused on Windows Embedded technologies.
Newsgroups: Visit the newsgroups to get peer support for this product.
Windows Embedded Community page: Articles, chats, and other community information.

NON-COMMERCIAL USE. This Emulation Edition of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT is provided to you at no charge for the non-commercial testing and development of your hardware platform and application software for the Microsoft Windows CE .NET 4.2 Platform. Running your business operations or providing commercial development services to third parties would not be considered non-commercial. All rights granted under this EULA are for non-commercial purposes including without limitation any rights to distribute any portion of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Windows XP

266-MHz Pentium II processor or higher; 500-MHz processor recommended
192 MB of RAM (128 MB for Tools, 64 MB to run Emulator)
2.3 GB of available hard disk space for installation (1 GB for download Kit and Unpacked

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ce-5e2e-43c9-8c37-3c5297aa9590&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

